# '35 or '36 Elgin Bluebird



## Velolove (Jun 15, 2014)

I know, I know...get in line, right? Well I'll never know if I don't ask. Looking for an earlier Bluebird with the swept-back frame. Will consider any condition original bike. Not interested in restorations. I would prefer to purchase (yes, I'm aware how much they sell for), but would consider offering my original '36 Robin as full or partial trade based on condition (yes, I'm aware an excellent condition original Robin equals a rough incomplete Bluebird). The Robin is not for sale; I'm only offering it up as a potential trade option. 










More photos:
http://s304.photobucket.com/user/nlathr/slideshow/1936 Elgin Robin/Fathers Day 2014 Robin

Here's what I'm looking for (even the condition is perfect to me)




If you have what I'm looking for and want to talk send me a PM.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2014)

I honestly prefer the Robin.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful 36 Robin!
Hope you find the Bluebird that suits your needs. 
Good luck.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful bird - wish I had a blue one to trade - good luck!


----------



## DUSTYSHADOW (Sep 21, 2014)

*1935 Elgin Blue Bird*

Hi,  Saw your post and I'm considering selling my dad's 1935 Blue Bird, I have had a few offers already in just one evening of posting but wanted to answer your ad as I'd like to have it go to someone who really appreciates this classic bike. Here are a few pics. If interested please contact me at 248-685-1045 or 248-766-5747  Thanks  Doug


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 22, 2014)

DUSTYSHADOW said:


> Hi,  Saw your post and I'm considering selling my dad's 1935 Blue Bird, I have had a few offers already in just one evening of posting but wanted to answer your ad as I'd like to have it go to someone who really appreciates this classic bike. Here are a few pics. If interested please contact me at 248-685-1045 or 248-766-5747  Thanks  Doug




PM sent.......


----------

